# Dwarf Gourami Spawn.



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Guys, sorry I've been very busy. But my DG's spawned i didn't even see a bubble nest but the dad is gulping fry and spitting them into a corner. Not eating them. How do i feed them? What do i do!? So confused.

Regards, DJ


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Once the egg sacs are absorb you can feed newly hatched baby brine shrimp, rotofers and smallest foods that you can find.


----------

